# Breaking the Laws of Physics (again!)



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

1: Large Particle Beam Accelerator.

Given where I live and the climatic conditions of same -there is a very small time window from when the raised beds empty of veg -to when the have to be dug and re-seeded. So, January and February I have a space 3.6m long by 4.8 m wide to store lengths of wood on.... I had the first of this years instalments delivered today. Three of us managed to manhandle a length of wood plank in the teeth of a 100kph gale and we had to do it several times. I lost part of the greenhouse roof while doing so into the neighbours garden -but this was expected!!!

The extension will consist of 4 lengths of 4.8m track bed. This will complete "The Great North Straight" and give locos a (scale) run of just over 1.9km along it. I have put my money where my mouth is and I will host two "Get To Gethers" (GTG) this year. 

I use a standard ladder system, but a bit wider than you would be used to on Gauge "1" track -as I use Gauge '3' track (63.5mm or 2.5inches). Thus my beam is 20cm wide by 7.5cm deep and 4.8m long. The rungs are 15cm long and are of 25mmx50mm timber (roofing laths cut to length!) The beam is supported on posts at roughly 1.5m intervals. As is usual in the UK on elevated track I will not "ballast" the track but nail the sleepers to the baseboard through the roofing felt.

The one problem I have that I honestly had not foreseen -there is a rail famine! I like most Gauge '3' people make my own track (it is not that hard). The std rail as supplied by the Gauge '3' Society 'shop" is a brass code 250 bullhead rail in yard lengths. They have run out! The other supplier of the same type of rail is Cliff Barker and he supplies rail in 1 and 2 yard lengths -but in stainless steel. 

I have both types on my railway and I honestly don't mind what I use or run on -being a cheapskate if "A" is cheaper than "B" at that time -I will buy "A"... So it looks as if I am going to use stainless steel for this part of my layout and probably in 6 feet lengths of it. It is not hard to lay a 6 feet length -but sometimes you have to fight the wind and the first nail through the sleeper on a length of track can be difficult!!!

This the not to scale plan of what (hopefully) the visitors will have to play on in April. I had reached as far as the end of the third (lowest) fruit bed. When complete the Great North Straight will be 31m long. 

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.webspace.virginmedia.com/G3 CPR1.png

regards

ralph


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ralph,
I see that yours in an 'end to end' railway.
Was there any though of connecting the two by crossing the first vegetable bed, or do you just not like railways that go around and around!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

It is not that I dislike circuits -but rather the local geography precludes it!!! I live on top of an extinct volcano in the Peak District National Park. Thus an "out and back" layout as we call them I the UK. There will be a return loop through the orchard at a later date. It "should" be possible to connect the vinyard to the orchard. But that will require a cutting through the lawn..

Derbyshire Millstone Grit is a very hard rock and is better "dodged" than cut through!!!

Regards

Ralph


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

2:Super cooling....

Anyone in the UK will tell you that the past few days have not been "usual"(!) But despite the howling wind and rain I decided to start work. The power driver fully charged up and a couple of "spares" for it, two boxes of 50mm M4 "turbo screws", and most importantly a large flask of hot tea!!!

On Monday I marked out and glued and screwed the first beam and dragged it to the "launch position" at the end of the veg beds. I did intend to hot bond the roofing felt to the beam in situ -but I did NOT like the way the torch and especially the regulator fealt "sticky" in my hands. I have known people get frostbite from the cold of the regulator -so for the moment they stay naked!!! I marked out the next beam and as the rain started to drip down my back -I took the option of finishing for the day.

Tuesday (today) was if anything even worse -rather than a constant blast - it varied.... I nearly ended up through the side of the green house as I dragged the beams behind the greenhouse. The mechanical advantage that a 100kph gale has with a 4.8m beam is simply awesome. I got both beams into position and started to raise the ends on bricks to see how they looked. I don't have any metposts or concrete so they will have to be moved once the posts are ready (i.e.sawn!)

The track bed now reaches almost to the end of the first veg bed and The next stage is to make a "double" beam to take the end terminus and "run around" for the locos to swap ends with. One side of this will have to rest on the ha-ha and the other side on legs. The ha-ha is of course dead level -but I am non too sure of the concrete path in front of it!

Anyway -this shows the beams snaking from the end of the third fruit bed to the end of the last veg bed. The lower veg bed grew "roots" last year and couple of old roots (beetroots carrots and parsnips) are left there for the badgers and hedgehogs to gnaw on. I welcome them to my garden as during the spring -they eat the snails and slugs. 

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.webspace.virginmedia.com/beam6.jpg

The beds are a mess at the moment as I have tipped last years compost onto them!

regards

ralph


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph,
Congrats on building in your "Challenging" weather.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

After some "highly interesting weather" (Tornados, Sleet Snow Rain Gales and ThunderSnow), I continue... The runaround as I call it proved to be more difficult than I at first thought. The top of the ha-ha is crumbly. This required 100mm "frame fixer" bolts -normally used to secure windows and door frames. Drill an M6 hole, drop it in and bash it with a hammer. The thread then engages and you wind it in. But it had to be done 16 times....

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.webspace.virginmedia.com/IMG-20150115-00199.jpg

I know I should be more houseproud before I take the shots -but the courtyard always is used as a dumping ground for stuff destined to the rubbish tip. My sons old computers and unwanted tables etc await the bin men. looking at the next shot would convince anyone that I am a hoarder -but honestly I am not -quite the reverse!!!
The end of the two beams now have to be "lined up" with the infamous green string to produce a smooth entrance to the runaround. The rest of the stuff is "greenhouse" stuff that is due to be donated to the crusher. The spirit level shows that the end of the Great North Straight is at the same plane as the start of the track. Later on concrete will be mixed and applied in situ and the whole thing is solid.

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.webspace.virginmedia.com/IMG-20150115-00200.jpg

The next shot shows the completed runaround (bar the tailpiece and connector). It was taken at about 3pm this afternoon and yes that is my shadow!

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.webspace.virginmedia.com/IMG-20150115-00201.jpg

The last shot shows the view down the runaround down the Great North Straight. Yes the whole thing will be neat and tidy by the time of the first Get ToGether in April. (Honestly!!!)

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.webspace.virginmedia.com/IMG-20150115-00202.jpg

The tailpiece and the connector pieces have to be made over the weekend and fitted. Hopefully next week I can start laying the felt. The key problem is of course keeping the felt hot -in January!!!

regards

ralph


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

3: Gluons

The tailpiece and the connection piece for the runaround have been built and installed. The two parts are at the moment 18:17GMT setting in the rapidly chilling night.... The std Urea Formaldehyde glue that I normally use I had to make with hot water -the initial batch froze before it set. I know that hot water freezes faster than cold water -but it was warm enough for the reaction to take place and bond the three parts together.

I have ordered more track to lay on the beams behind the fruit beds. There should now be enough to complete the section behind the greenhouse and get as far as the middle veg bed. The track laying then has to shift to the end of the tailpiece and work towards the middle veg bed. This should (hopefully) mean that all the runaround is made of whole lengths of track and that only the final joining piece has to be sliced to length.

The veg beds are now clear of timber and can be attacked with spade and hoe to produce a good tilthe for the seeds to grow in. 

regards

ralph


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ralph,
Is there a need for the rush to get it done?
Why not wait until there is warmer, drier and longer days to enjoy the building of the railway in comfort?
I stopped mine in October, and probably won't start again until March, when I can work in relative comfort.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

The reason for the rush is simple! I am "hosting" two open days this year for the Gauge '3' Society. The first is on the 11th of April and the second is on the 1st of August. I have the largest track in Derbyshire -to be honest there *ARE* only two!!! Thus I will end up with a few locos that I have never seen before -even though I am familiar with their owners. I have set this years guests to use manual or R/C Battery Electric. The track has been "proved" with; battery, live steam and live diesel -but for the first year have decided to "keep it simple".

This year will be the last year I extend the railway and I will concentrate on building locos and rolling stock. I KNOW that several people have their eyes on my track to show how their locos can "pull". The current record holder is "Kinder Scout" owned by the other track owner! it clocked 116mph (scale) down the dragstrip. I have got a £5k Kingscale Britannia on the tracks which shows the benefits of transitional straights and gauge widened curves. As by rights it should not be able to corner on my layout -but it does. Much as I love watching "02" strut her stuff along my rails -she is frightfully messy!!!

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.webspace.virginmedia.com/100_1696.JPG

I have pre-ordered 30 feet of track to be picked up and paid for at the AGM next month -this comes in at just under £130... ($6.66c per ft) I still will have 63 feet more to buy!


regards

ralph


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ralph ....Where are you located to have such "Fine" weather ?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

John,
Ralph does say Derbyshire.
This is a county, just about right in the middle of the United Kingdom of Great Britain.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Something wrong with the "reading glasses" JJ????

Perhaps this will help!

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.webspace.virginmedia.com/Screen shot 2015-01-18 at 20.29.png

And just to "snow" I have nothing to hide...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...15C-week-snow-ice-freezing-weather-ahead.html

Chatsworth is not far from me. Every year they have to patrol the lake to spot some idiot from parking on it....

As for me-well a nice hot mug of cocoa and a thick 15 tog rated duvet tonight!!!

regards

ralph


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

3: Gravitational Waves

Well after a cold day at the rail head… I now have a shopping list for the AGM next month. I have even found someone with a car long enough to carry the stuff I have ordered from Cliff Barker(!) 

As this is the last bash of track building that I plan to do I did spend some time doing a invent of the contents of my draws. 

I found that;

I had enough S1, Slide, Bracket and Bridge chairs to build a set of points -but no long points sleepers.
I had over 7 yards worth of std gauge sleepers -but no rail.
I had a ground throw -but no tie bar.
I had a set of plans to make a R/H set of points -I need a L/H.

This is more "treasure" than I thought I had -so I am not complaining!!!

I scoured the summer house, the greenhouse and the garden -but one thing eludes me. It is a 5litre bucket of Autumn Red Timbercare. It HAS to be somewhere -but as yet it has not revealed itself. I am going to have to buy another 10m roll of roofing felt (what I have I am certain is insufficient), There are some lengths already cut to size and a few turns still left on the existing roll -but….

regards

ralph


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well as the saying goes "Measure Twice -cut Once".... I have cleared away the dead vines and canes from the trackway. I now have "clear line of sight" from the end of the wind tunnel to the end of the great way round. Using a home made ruler (a sawn to length piece of roofing lath) I measured the distances. From the Peach tree (where I stopped last year) to the end of the wind tunnel is 22 yards of track.

MOST of this I can do in 2 yard lengths. As it is steel rail I can use the magnetic chuck and weigh down one end and stop it flapping in the breeze whilst I deal with the end being nailed to the base board. I have moved a "spare" set of points from the main track lower down to the runaround. This meant that I had to lift the points and the next length of track and replace them with a 2 yard length. Earlier on that morning had to replace two panes in the greenhouse -and my fingers had stuck to the aluminium. I tried wearing vinyl gloves (feeling but no thermal conduction!) *The gloves froze themselves to the rail.... *I went back inside and came out wearing welding gauntlets. With a pry and a chisel I removed both the lengths of rail and then replaced the lengths with a 2 yard piece.

Retiring to the house and a goodly mug of tea I sat down and worked out my order.

I think I nearly choked on my tea when I did the "totals" for the various parts that I needed to complete this years build. It is not the cost, that was expected -but rather the amount of *time* that I am going to have to spend making track. I have gotten fairly rapid and I can do a straight yard length in about 2 hours. 

Thus the time taken to make the track is going to be:

44 hours making straight track.
48 hours making points (one left one right).
6 hours making gauge widened track
6 hours making ground throws (2)

total 104 hours of *sheer unremitting boredom*

But on the brighter side this is the last track that have on the horizon for several YEARS!!! The CME is viscous taskmaster and will only allow the workforce a mug of tea every 2 hours and a cheese doorstep at lunchtime. The workforce has also not been paid in the history of the company and the company provide no dental, health or pension plans!!!

Who said the Victorian Railway Barons were dead????

regards

ralph


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Having defeated the chest infection (again) I have been busy out in the garden. The mean temperature now having risen above 0C...The beams are now set in concrete and they have been painted with wood preservative. The beams have been painted (on the top) with roofing adhesive and the felt "hot melted" to them. One of the problems I had with the application of the felt was that the regulator on the 9kg "dumpy" gas bottle kept getting encrusted with ice and frost. Fortunately liberal applications of hot water kept it movable (and yes I do know that hot water freezes faster than cold water!!!) It says on the outside of the tin of adhesive to apply with a brush. It was that stiff that I had to use a trowel to dig it out of the tin and smear it across the top of the beam.

Two days , five litres of adhesive and 10m of roofing felt later -I hit the end of the run.

Next Saturday is the G3S AGM. An event I cannot afford to miss. There will all the major vendors of G3 kit and I will be able to pick up the orders that I have waiting for them. As I am no longer capable of driving, (daily cocktail of Px drugs!), a friend and fellow member is taking Father and Son to the AGM and home again.

Tuesday I will go into the City and by the nails and plumbing adhesive / gel that I will need to construct the track and nail it to the felt. The plumbing adhesive contains MEK for assembling plastic points parts. I prefer it to liquid MEK as it simply "sits there" and does not dribble off or melt other parts locally!

This is how we do things in the UK and it gives you a perspective on out obsession with roofing felt and nails....






regards

ralph


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok the track awaits by the back door for a break in the weather and me to hit the nails through the sleepers into the base board. It has almost been an exercise in ZEN(!) The shot below shows 66feet of std gauge track and 9 feet of gauge widened track. This "should" be enough to get me to the "runaround" where I can do more accurate measuring than with a piece of stretched string!

I have one more set of points to build -but I am going to wait until I need it.

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.webspace.virginmedia.com/track1.jpg

regards

ralph


----------

